# Kool Stop pads for Domane...



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

I would like to change the pads on the brakes of my Domane 4.1 with some Kool Stops. The problem is that the brakes are "no-name" and I'm not sure which Kool Stop will fit.

Anyone has already done it? Which pad should I look for?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Do you have cartridge pads in holders? Or is the pad a unit with the post sticking out of it?

It's going to be the Shimano-compatible pads in either case, but you may need to buy the holders too.

They're such a cheap part, I doubt you'd pay extra buying them at your shop and not paying for shipping. So if you're worried about getting the right thing, you can just do that.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

iConnekt said:


> I would like to change the pads on the brakes of my Domane 4.1 with some Kool Stops. The problem is that the brakes are "no-name" and I'm not sure which Kool Stop will fit.
> 
> Anyone has already done it? Which pad should I look for?


It's probably going to use Dura-Ace cartridge pads.

Why not go to the LBS and have them assist you?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ANY Shimano/SRAM compatible pad will work. In other words as long as it doesn't say "Campagnolo" anywhere on the package it will work.


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have seen that the "Dura" version of the pads fits perfectly (and I only needed the pads, the "holder" is already there).


----------

